# Irish Gaelic: Cainte, ceol agus "craic"



## L'irlandais

Hello,
Though now synomous with the Irish language since the days of "_Ceol, caint agus *'an chraic' *le Seán Bán Breathnach agus a cháirde _" on Telefís as Gaeilge.  But "crack" is appearantly just a loan-word from English. 

Like many loan-words, it has come to mean something more expressive in it's adoptive language.  Often used now as a loan-word, borrowed back from Irish, with it's new meaning ;  ie :  _"How's the *craic*?" _an informal way of asking _"How are you?"_  Any thoughts on the subject ; lots of Irish-speakers are all for adopting such words, as a sign that the language is alive and interacting with the community.  Anyhow, if it's good enough for SBB, then it's good enough for me.  

ps.   _(I know, I know, Irish scholars and academics will be tearing their hair out at the very thought of it.)_.


----------



## Copperknickers

We have the same word in Scotland, meaning 'a good time' or 'banter', which I thought it meant over there too. I'm pretty sure its used in Scottish Gaelic as well.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi ya,
Welcome to the forums.  In Munster one will hear "How's the _craic_?  for _"How are you keeping?"_
or even "What's the _craic_?"  meaning something like_ "What's going on?"  _Very familiar though, so to be used with care by visitors.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Craic does indeed refer to good time or banter, which is normal, as it originally derives from Scots.


----------

